# Western Flyer 10 speed



## Sulley (Jul 28, 2012)

Someone dropped me off a bike the other day, its a Western Flyer 10speed mens bike, can anyone help with a year fron this s/n   Thanks for any help.  Sulley

MO 2962 87T9217637


----------



## kngtmat (Jul 28, 2012)

It's a Murray made bike, look at the numbers on the sticker above the bottom bracket because the month and year is there.


----------



## Sulley (Jul 28, 2012)

Well ill be damned it was in front of me all this time. 12/78   Thank you.  Sulley


----------



## vincev (Jul 28, 2012)

Hey is that my Snoler?


----------



## Sulley (Jul 29, 2012)

Thats a Flexable Flyer but i do have a Snoler, did i buy it from you on ebay.  Sulley


----------



## vincev (Jul 29, 2012)

No I still have mine but nobody will push me around in it.


----------



## Sulley (Jul 30, 2012)

Oh OK, i have had this one for a few years, i cant fit in it so no problem with me gettin pushed around in it. LOL   Sulley


----------



## Sulley (Oct 18, 2012)

Im going to restore this bike in Red, not going to be a correct restore but everything will be shiney and new.  Sulley











Red wall tires.




Red seat




Red handelbar wrap



Think i may go with these grips instead of the wrap.



Red chain


----------



## partsguy (Oct 19, 2012)

December 1978 could be a very late '78 Model or an early '79. Anyway, I like this idea of yours of going red with it except one little thing...did you strip that old paint and stuff off before you repainted it? I sure hope you did!


----------



## MR D (Oct 20, 2012)

There's no need to totally strip parts for repaint. In fact it's better to protect the metal underneath if you leave the old paint and just prep it for new. The only reason to strip paint is if there is rust showing through.

My take.


----------



## partsguy (Oct 20, 2012)

MR D said:


> There's no need to totally strip parts for repaint. In fact it's better to protect the metal underneath if you leave the old paint and just prep it for new. The only reason to strip paint is if there is rust showing through.
> 
> My take.




This may be true but I have seen people prime and/or paint over peeling clearcoat, rust, scratches, and decals and stickers. It does not look too good and the paint looks uneven when people do this, just my opinion, but as said, I do like the red theem. 

Oh, and I do have the ad, I'll take a pic after work if I can remember.


----------



## kngtmat (Oct 20, 2012)

It's looking good so far.


----------



## Sulley (Oct 20, 2012)

Thanks guys, no i did not totaly strip the paint, the spots that were chipped i did feather sand them and scoch padded the rest of the bike. I used an eching primer that i have had good luck with in the past, its just a rider not a showwer.   Sulley


----------



## Sulley (Oct 26, 2012)

Waiting for tires, chain and some cable clamps.  Sulley


----------



## Larmo63 (Oct 26, 2012)

Dude, I friggin' LOVE those old Western Flyer 10 speeds!!!!!!!!!

Keep us updated, I want to see the finished product....


----------



## Sulley (Oct 30, 2012)

Just waiting for the chain and a cable spreader/clamp and shes done.  Sulley


----------



## bricycle (Oct 30, 2012)

Very nice!!


----------



## Sulley (Nov 4, 2012)

Pretty much done, weather is bad here in NY so i cant take it for a ride. Not sure if i want to sell it or keep it. Sulley


----------



## Larmo63 (Nov 4, 2012)

Dang, that is one beautiful bike. Nice 

restoration job on a desirable bike!!!!


----------



## ssdada (Nov 18, 2012)

Five years ago, I was miserable and alone.Today, I get paid to do what I love. And I have an amazing family.It did not happen because of luck. Or because I did my visualizations. It happened because I took practical steps forward each and every day.




-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Cheap diablo 3 gold*, *Buy diablo 3 gold*


----------



## Sulley (Jan 8, 2013)

Im selling this bike and the buyer wants to know the frame size, is the a way to tell or measure to give him that. Thanks  sulley


----------



## OldRider (Jan 8, 2013)

The way I measure a frame is from the top of the seat tube (not the seatpost) to the middle of the crank.


----------



## buisky (Jan 8, 2013)

Frame size on most bikes is the distance from the center of the bottom bracket to the top of the seat tube. Ron


----------



## Hermanator3 (Jan 8, 2013)

On a bike with a horizontal top tube, if measured in inches, measure from center of the bottom bracket to the top of the top tube, running the tape along the seat tube.  This is c to t.  High end road bikes measured in centimeters are measure from the center of the bottom bracket along the seat tube to the center of the top tube, or c to c.  Bikes with sloping top tubes are a whole different matter, which is why many are described as small, medium etc. 
Mountain bikes are generally measured in inches.  I have worked in a number of bike shops & sold various brands of bikes & this is the bike industry's standard method.


----------



## Sulley (Jan 8, 2013)

Ok thank you.  Sulley


----------

